# Learning to code cardiology/endovascular



## krishrndz@gmail.com (Mar 10, 2016)

This is new territory to me and I am trying to figure out the best way to learn more about this specialty of coding. Can anyone give me guidance on how to train/practice in this field. Any particular online class, book, or study guide I can look into? Your advice and input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Margaret Morgan (Mar 23, 2016)

*try these books*

I found this company has the best coding books, but they are advance for a beginner.  I recommend their seminars too. http://zhealthpublishing.com/


----------



## espressoguy (Mar 23, 2016)

When I was studying for my CCC I purchased a copy of Navigator for Comprehensive Cardiology from Coding Strategies. In fact, I also used it as my additional resource when I took the exam.

My employer has since purchased the Cardiology book from Zhealth and I find I prefer the Coding Strategies book.


----------



## JRhea0715 (May 15, 2016)

*How does it differ from the ZHEALTH book?*



espressoguy said:


> When I was studying for my CCC I purchased a copy of Navigator for Comprehensive Cardiology from Coding Strategies. In fact, I also used it as my additional resource when I took the exam.
> 
> My employer has since purchased the Cardiology book from Zhealth and I find I prefer the Coding Strategies book.



Hi, I was wondering if you can tell me how this book differs from the Z health book? Or for that matter the CPT coding book? I have both and I am looking for something that can help me as a beginner.  

I have been looking for a resource that provides walk-through choosing examples of catheterizations, angios, EP studies, etc.  If anyone knows of any resources for this, I'd appreciate it immensely.  Thank you.


----------



## espressoguy (May 16, 2016)

JRhea0715 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you can tell me how this book differs from the Z health book? Or for that matter the CPT coding book? I have both and I am looking for something that can help me as a beginner.
> 
> I have been looking for a resource that provides walk-through choosing examples of catheterizations, angios, EP studies, etc.  If anyone knows of any resources for this, I'd appreciate it immensely.  Thank you.



The Coding Strategies book is more like a text book rather than a reference book. I feel that a person who has no prior cardiology coding experience can use this book and get up to speed quickly. Not only are there plenty of examples, but there are also explanations of what each procedure is.


----------

